# The Superb Manfrotto 410 Geared Head



## Sabaki (Aug 26, 2016)

I would just like to say a big thank you to the forum members who advised I invest in a geared head. I picked up a barely used unit for roughly $200 equivalent. 

What an incredibly engineered piece of equipment which is a major upgrade over the basic 3 way head I upgraded from. Once locked in, there is no play at all and the precision it offers is exactly what I needed to partner my T-SE 24mm and for my non bug macro work. 

I highly recommend this unit to anybody who shoot frequently off of a tripod. 

Thanks once again


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 26, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> I would just like to say a big thank you to the forum members who advised I invest in a geared head. I picked up a barely used unit for roughly $200 equivalent.
> 
> What an incredibly engineered piece of equipment which is a major upgrade over the basic 3 way head I upgraded from. Once locked in, there is no play at all and the precision it offers is exactly what I needed to partner my T-SE 24mm and for my non bug macro work.
> 
> ...



I love the head with long lenses.... it is so easy to make fine adjustments and if you twist the knob you can quickly make huge adjustments.... a wonderful piece of engineering...


----------



## brad-man (Aug 26, 2016)

I totally agree. I don't use mine often, but when I do it is priceless for macro and the occasional landscape/architecture shoot.


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 26, 2016)

I've been using one of these for years.
I use it mainly for real estate and product photography, but it is heavy to lug around.
Manfrotto now have a new geared head made from polycarbonate which is much lighter in weight.

I've been trying to find one to have a look at, but no-one in Sydney has one in stock for me to try.


----------

